# Snowy Ruff



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Couldn't stand it much longer so I took a small juant this afternoon.

Head gear.









Rough rider.









Grey phase.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Ahhh Zim you make me weep with jelousy  

But very nice pics... looks like ya had a good time !


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya nailed that third pic Zim. Great depth of field.........ah, nice bird too.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Love that first pick- where's Jonesy?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Trooper said:


> Love that first pick- where's Jonesy?


Thanks!

Jonesy is away at the "force fetcher." Man do I miss her, but hopefully I'll get back a dog that'll fetch anything I hit!


----------

